# I bet you tree trimmer guys can't keep up with this!



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Took a ride last spring, ended up down near a power plant and in one of their contractor lots these guys were fueling up getting ready to roll. They let me walk around with exlpicit instructions to stay 15' away from anything moving. The ground guy was maintaining things, greasing etc and after the first one took off the second one hadn't yet started up his engine and he showed us around a bit. retty neat rig, i always thought these were hydraulic driven from the chopper but they have their own engine for the blades. I am thinking like 10 hp engine but coudl be wrong on that.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jun 30, 2009)

Crikey!

Serious looking bit of gear that!

What are they trimming with that?


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd have to guess the edges of the right of way alongside the powerlines.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> I'd have to guess the edges of the right of way alongside the powerlines.



You are right. There is a youtube video of them cutting a rightofway. Very impressive. Does take away job of alot guys but very neat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oceC9DzDLlE


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 30, 2009)

I bet it'd also work pretty good at getting those tree-sitters out of the branches & back on the ground - Can you imagine seeing one coming at you? Running?


----------



## ak4195 (Jun 30, 2009)

Impressive,but theres lots that they cant do.

ak


----------



## frenchy85 (Jun 30, 2009)

That helicopter looks kinda small to be doin someting like that.


----------



## MR4WD (Jul 1, 2009)

ak4195 said:


> Impressive,but theres lots that they cant do.
> 
> ak



In terms of what?


----------



## pickwood (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty cool- didnt they use one of those in a James Bond films and cut a small building in half?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2009)

Thy use them for powerlines, It's a funny feeling when you're sitting there deer hunting and them things fly over cutting limbs all around you. Needless to say i got down and watch it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Thy use them for powerlines, It's a funny feeling when you're sitting there deer hunting and them things fly over cutting limbs all around you. Needless to say i got down and watch it.



Ive got to ask. How close were they from your stand?


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 2, 2009)

i have seen thoes things in action before. the pilots have deadly accuracy


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Ive got to ask. How close were they from your stand?


They will fly right over you, Some of our stands are right next to the tree line. I guess they figure were gonna get out of the way. And they would be right.lol The engine on the one we see has some kind of diesel on it. They have their own seperate engine.Wicked looking things and noisy too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2009)

056 kid said:


> i have seen thoes things in action before. the pilots have deadly accuracy


Yeah they do. It's amazing how they keep it going straight and keep it from swinging.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 2, 2009)

Get er done!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oceC9DzDLlE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oceC9DzDLlE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2009)

That old boy looks like he's having a little trouble keeping the copter steady.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 2, 2009)

I can tell you right now that I could not be trusted with one of thise things! 

They would be way too much fun!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 2, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> I can tell you right now that I could not be trusted with one of thise things!
> 
> They would be way too much fun!



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> I can tell you right now that I could not be trusted with one of thise things!
> 
> They would be way too much fun!





tomtrees58 said:


> :agree2:tom trees


Remind me to NEVER piss you two off. Ya'll may have an urge to cut a house in half with it. lol


----------



## MR4WD (Jul 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That old boy looks like he's having a little trouble keeping the copter steady.



My career is based out of a chopper. That thing looks pretty steady to me... Those little '500's are pretty light little birds. Any pilot that doesn't look like he's about to flip out while hanging a long line isn't really good with a long line.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Stihl sawing it helps that they are hung buy a large steel rod instead of a cable to keep them going straight. It was rather impressive to see, and yes they are taking a few jobs away but the transmission lines they were maintaining it would take a year or more to do what they did in a few weeks. Our farm alone they go in and get out very quickly.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2009)

Birdhunter1 said:


> Stihl sawing it helps that they are hung buy a large steel rod instead of a cable to keep them going straight. It was rather impressive to see, and yes they are taking a few jobs away but the transmission lines they were maintaining it would take a year or more to do what they did in a few weeks. Our farm alone they go in and get out very quickly.


I bet the steel rod would be better, The one that cut's our power lines has a cable.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah hopefully no living being would be standing anywhere near that thing when it comes swingin down your lightline.


----------



## wheelman (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems a little like driving tacks with a sledge hammer.


----------

